# Gay Days 2013 - The Official Unofficial Thread ;)



## chwgmjay

It's that time of the year.  Time to start thinking about NEXT YEAR! 

MOST of the events are now being posted on our Facebook group. 

-=-=-=-=-=-

Gay Days 2013
Thur. May 30th - Animal Kingdom
Fri. May 31st - Disney Hollywood Studios
Sat. June 1st - Magic Kingdom
Sun. June 2nd - Epcot



-=-=-=-=-=-

MEETS: 

-=-
May 30th Animal Kingdom Day

+ 8:00 am Donald's Safari Breakfast at Tusker House, DAK (No Boma this year)

+ 12:30 pm Festival of the Lion King 

+ 2:00 pm Dawa Bar - Meet for drinks at Dawa bar at Disney's Animal Kingdom. 

+ TBD Expedition Everest Meet

-=-
May 31st Disney Hollywood Studios Day

+ TBD Tower of Terror Meet


-=-
June 1st Magic Kingdom Day

+TBD Jungle Cruise Meet

+ 3:00 pm Parade - Meet on the steps at City Hall, Main Street USA, to watch the parade. As the end of the parade passes, join the crowd as we follow along behind it creating a sea of red! Bring your cameras, as it truly is a magical sight!

+ 4:00 pm (or immediately following the parade) Dis Dole Whip Meet - A fun and informal meet for a wonderful pineapple treat! Please retrieve your own Dole Whip (or any of the other yummy snacks available at Aloha Isle) and meet in the covered area to the left of Aloha Isle as you face it from the front. We will try to have a greeter near the lines to let people know where to go. 

-=-
June 2nd Epcot Day

+ TBD Soarin' Meet

+ 12:00 pm @ Mexico Pavilion - Drink Around the World


-=-=-=-=-=-

The Gang:


----------



## LasOlas

let me know


----------



## DisneyFanBoy

Is it a public Facebook Group?


----------



## Brrrendon

OK who's going this year? I will be there 5/26 - 6/5 at BWI


----------



## mrunn0080

I might go this year, looking for someone or a group to chill with in the parks.


----------



## craigory001

I'll be there!  Can't wait!


----------



## sunnygal041

Newly single Florida gal here! Never been, sounds like fun.  Looking to make new friends.  

Cindy


----------



## ChrisNY2

I wasn't planning to go - but a private gay tea dance at the Odyssey in Epcot might just sway me!

"Topping off an unstoppable One Magical Weekend...the weekend ending gala...Retro T at the world famous around the world at Epcot®, replete with beverages and trappings from a dozen countries, a private Retro T Dance from 5:00pm to 9:00pm at the Odyssey"

----
edited to add...
just booked a ticket! hope to meet some fun people that week


----------



## disneykin

I'll be at WDW June 1 and 2.
The dress code is still red shirts?
Can I also wear my collection of Cruella DeVil jewelry?
Also: Is that also on of the "Star Wars Weekends?"


----------



## Myhappythought5

My gf, my kids and I will be there not sure which days yet tho. Definately will be there the 2nd. Never been before and excited about it.


----------



## woody516

This year will be my 2nd time attending - I loved the gay friendly experience in the Disney parks.  *I won't be staying in the host hotel, however. * I'm coupled and in my 40s.  Last time, my partner and I stayed in the host hotel and found the pool parties to be exhaustingly LOUD (until the wee hours of the morning), the parking situation ridiculously CROWDED by visitors to the hotel, and the people not-altogether friendly.  I imagined hotel guests would have had a sense of community and SMILE when they pass you in the courtyard...maybe even say hello as they walk past.  The host hotel experience wasn't horrible, but certainly NOT what we had in mind.  We'll be staying at *Disney's All-Star Music Resort *this time - a mainstream value hotel.  We're going for the gay-friendly theme park experience anyway, and not to party like a rockstar, lol.


----------



## cmhguy

We are planning to attend.   Like the PP, we are also in our 40s and prefer staying on property - that's more our speed.  We are staying at POR this year and counting the days!!!!!


----------



## RedsDrew

Me and my partner just booked a trip for Gay Days 2013 yesterday.  This will be my 3rd Gay Days and his 1st.  We're staying May 29 through June 3 at POR.  Looking forward to seeing everyone again.  Had a blast last year!


----------



## Brrrendon

disneykin said:


> I'll be at WDW June 1 and 2.
> The dress code is still red shirts?
> Can I also wear my collection of Cruella DeVil jewelry?
> Also: Is that also on of the "Star Wars Weekends?"



Great, and yes to all of your questions.



RedsDrew said:


> Me and my partner just booked a trip for Gay Days 2013 yesterday.  This will be my 3rd Gay Days and his 1st.  We're staying May 29 through June 3 at POR.  Looking forward to seeing everyone again.  Had a blast last year!



I love POR and POFQ, so much so that I think I am changing my reservation from BWI to POFQ and saving like 3.5 billion dollars. More $$ for adult beverages.


----------



## Brrrendon

DisneyFanBoy said:


> Is it a public Facebook Group?



It might be a private group and unsearchable. Here's the FB page URL: https://www.facebook.com/groups/wdwfd/


----------



## sunnygal041

Brrrendon said:
			
		

> It might be a private group and unsearchable. Here's the FB page URL: https://www.facebook.com/groups/wdwfd/



Crap, not on FB, oh well.


----------



## disneykin

Thanks for the link to the FB group. I just joined.


----------



## disneykin

Thanks for the answers to my questions Brrrendon!


----------



## RedsDrew

Brrrendon said:


> Great, and yes to all of your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I love POR and POFQ, so much so that I think I am changing my reservation from BWI to POFQ and saving like 3.5 billion dollars. More $$ for adult beverages.



I think you should stay at POR this year since there are a few of us here on the boards staying there for Gay Days!  I'm staying in a Royal Room fit for a Princess!


----------



## Brrrendon

RedsDrew said:


> I think you should stay at POR this year since there are a few of us here on the boards staying there for Gay Days!  I'm staying in a Royal Room fit for a Princess!



The Princess Rooms!! That's so cool. I might switch to POR, I'm at BWI right now. I love POR, but I figured I can stumble back to BWI from Epcot and Atlantic Dance Hall very easily. We'll see what happens, I change my mind on a daily basis.


----------



## Brrrendon

disneykin said:


> Thanks for the answers to my questions Brrrendon!



No prob disneykin!


----------



## FlaNani

Thanks for the Facebook link Brrrendon! 
My partner and I are bringing our granddaughter! Can't wait!


----------



## disluhypno

This sounds like such a fun event, that I just may be free for! Any tips on those traveling alone?


----------



## sunnygal041

disluhypno said:
			
		

> This sounds like such a fun event, that I just may be free for! Any tips on those traveling alone?



I don't have any tips, I'm sorry. There will be alot of info on the boards as we get closer. First time for me traveling solo.


----------



## disney4rfamily

disluhypno said:


> This sounds like such a fun event, that I just may be free for! Any tips on those traveling alone?



I am also wondering what it will be like to be there solo.  Reading over this thread, I am seriously considering booking.  I have finally come out and am going through a separation (a topic for another thread) -- but I think a quick trip to Disney for something like this might be just what I need!

POR is a great resort.  I have stayed in the Royal Rooms before and would love to do so again.  Do people tend to meet up at the resort too?


----------



## Brrrendon

disney4rfamily said:


> I am also wondering what it will be like to be there solo.  Reading over this thread, I am seriously considering booking.  I have finally come out and am going through a separation (a topic for another thread) -- but I think a quick trip to Disney for something like this might be just what I need!
> 
> POR is a great resort.  I have stayed in the Royal Rooms before and would love to do so again.  Do people tend to meet up at the resort too?



There are a lot of people that travel to Gay Days alone, or with friends, or make friends there. It's a very social event. 

I'm not sure about people meeting up at the Disney resorts to socialize, but we do in the parks for certain events. The regulars from here meet at Gay Days every year and maintain friendships.

If you stay at the host hotel there are parties and shows and the like 24/7. It's a different scene though; more party, less Disney.

If you stay on Disney property you will still see a large Gay Days crowd at most of the Disney resorts. I noticed last year the Epcot resorts were very popular.

But don't worry about traveling alone. I used to travel alone to gay Days and never felt "lonely" because I made friends every time.


----------



## sunnygal041

disney4rfamily said:
			
		

> I am also wondering what it will be like to be there solo.  Reading over this thread, I am seriously considering booking.  I have finally come out and am going through a separation (a topic for another thread) -- but I think a quick trip to Disney for something like this might be just what I need!
> 
> POR is a great resort.  I have stayed in the Royal Rooms before and would love to do so again.  Do people tend to meet up at the resort too?



I am sorry you are going through such a rough time. Just starting to deal with the same s---t myself. I think going to GD will be a great idea. Like the folks in this thread say, we will not be alone!


----------



## Brrrendon

I want to be more adventurous this year and try the big Universal party and Downtown orlando parties if anyone is interested in some off-site PG-13 fun.


----------



## disney4rfamily

Brrrendon said:


> There are a lot of people that travel to Gay Days alone, or with friends, or make friends there. It's a very social event.
> 
> I'm not sure about people meeting up at the Disney resorts to socialize, but we do in the parks for certain events. The regulars from here meet at Gay Days every year and maintain friendships.
> 
> If you stay at the host hotel there are parties and shows and the like 24/7. It's a different scene though; more party, less Disney.
> 
> If you stay on Disney property you will still see a large Gay Days crowd at most of the Disney resorts. I noticed last year the Epcot resorts were very popular.
> 
> But don't worry about traveling alone. I used to travel alone to gay Days and never felt "lonely" because I made friends every time.



Thanks -- that is pretty much what I thought but just wanted to hear it from someone else who has been there.  I am going to book POR this evening -- much more my speed than staying off property.  I will be coming down early Thursday morning and have a late flight out Saturday night.  I figure a short trip to Disney for Gay Days will be better than no trip at all.

I am looking forward to making some new friends there.


----------



## disney4rfamily

sunnygal041 said:


> I am sorry you are going through such a rough time. Just starting to deal with the same s---t myself. I think going to GD will be a great idea. Like the folks in this thread say, we will not be alone!



Thanks -- it is rough but I agree that this trip is a great idea.  I'm looking forward to meeting new people and just being back at Disney!


----------



## Brrrendon

disney4rfamily said:


> Thanks -- that is pretty much what I thought but just wanted to hear it from someone else who has been there.  I am going to book POR this evening -- much more my speed than staying off property.  I will be coming down early Thursday morning and have a late flight out Saturday night.  I figure a short trip to Disney for Gay Days will be better than no trip at all.
> 
> I am looking forward to making some new friends there.



I was going to stay at POR, but I went with BWI because of the location. But POR should have a large Gay Days crowd. You should keep updating on here, as it gets closer to May people will start posting about meeting-up at Disney.


----------



## jjjmranch

My dear Mom (widowed in July 2012 after 62 years of marriage), my boys and I will be staying at POR May 31st - June 5th.  My dear Mom has never flown, so this will be a challenging trip for all of us. I am thankful that we will be staying at a wonderful WDW property and surrounded by love. I am just thankful that we will able to stay during Gay Days and be enveloped by the love of all Disney fans.


----------



## BenKling

Ahhh, we are literally missing gay days by one day (arriving on Monday the 3rd...) bummer!


----------



## ChrisNY2

I've had to cancel my gay days trip due to a scheduling conflict that came up 

Hopefully I can make it next year!


----------



## future84

just bought my flight/hotel room!


----------



## nobbie

Hi all, patrick here.  i am about to start planning a trip for gaydays as well. Any tips on where to stay and not to stay? Travelling on my own! I just signed up for the facebook group as well. All tips and advices are welcome. Hope to meet some new friends as well when there. Thanks from a freezing and snowwhite Holland.


----------



## Brrrendon

nobbie said:


> Hi all, patrick here.  i am about to start planning a trip for gaydays as well. Any tips on where to stay and not to stay? Travelling on my own! I just signed up for the facebook group as well. All tips and advices are welcome. Hope to meet some new friends as well when there. Thanks from a freezing and snowwhite Holland.



People seem to be happy with the Epcot area hotels like Boardwalk Inn, Beach Club, Yacht Club or even the Swan and Dolphin. They are all walking distance to Epcot and Hollywood Studios. It depends on what you want in a hotel. I spend most of the time at Epcot, so I chose the Boardwalk Inn for this trip. If you don't really care what the hotel theme is or location then the Port Orleans hotels are a good choice at a moderate price.


----------



## TallandGoofy

How are the crowds typically on the EPCOT day?  (Sunday, June 2nd this year)  i.e. Will I notice longer wait times or is it still pretty easy going at EPCOT?


----------



## chwgmjay

TallandGoofy said:
			
		

> How are the crowds typically on the EPCOT day?  (Sunday, June 2nd this year)  i.e. Will I notice longer wait times or is it still pretty easy going at EPCOT?



Ride lines shouldn't be much worse than usual. Alcohol lines get long though.


----------



## mrunn0080

Get to EPCOT before noon, sprint, skip or walk briskly to all the fastpass kiosks you want to ride.

Maybe this spring you will get to use the new FastPass+ (RFID) system.


----------



## wdwprince

Hi Everyone,

You do know that Saratoga Springs has great rates for Gay Days right?


----------



## Aaronbox

Two years ago, we joined a meet-up at the Country Bear Jamboree. It was a fun campy pre-show waiting to get into the theater. I want to do it again, but I didn't see it listed. What time is the meet-up this year?


----------



## wcpamotm

Aaronbox said:


> Two years ago, we joined a meet-up at the Country Bear Jamboree. It was a fun campy pre-show waiting to get into the theater. I want to do it again, but I didn't see it listed. What time is the meet-up this year?



This tends to happen around Noon to 1 or 2pm.  Definitely worth doing, especially for those of us who like bears of all kinds.


----------



## Brrrendon

Do we have any newbies attending this year? Where is everybody staying? Is anybody else staying at the Boardwalk?


----------



## future84

Brrrendon said:


> Do we have any newbies attending this year? Where is everybody staying? Is anybody else staying at the Boardwalk?



I'm new!

I'll be staying at the Best Western in DTD


----------



## lego606

Brrrendon said:


> Do we have any newbies attending this year? Where is everybody staying? Is anybody else staying at the Boardwalk?



I'm new too, but I'll be on the College Program in Anaheim during their Gay Days.


----------



## Sphyrna

I'm booked!  I decided to go with POFQ this time.  The group rate was too good to pass up on, even better than the AP rate.


----------



## sab53085

The BF and I will be attending this year and staying at the Yacht Club. So excited!


----------



## disney4rfamily

Sphyrna said:


> I'm booked!  I decided to go with POFQ this time.  The group rate was too good to pass up on, even better than the AP rate.



There's a group rate?  How did you get it?  And I thought my passholder rate for POR was decent.


----------



## Brrrendon

disney4rfamily said:


> There's a group rate?  How did you get it?  And I thought my passholder rate for POR was decent.



Some members of the Facebook group (https://www.facebook.com/groups/wdwfd/) are travel agents and secured a group discount on select resorts. POFQ was one of the resorts and the discount is better than what Disney offered.


----------



## Brrrendon

You all should join the FB page https://www.facebook.com/groups/wdwfd/ we all mingle


----------



## cmhguy

Not on FB - any other way to take advantage of the group rates?


----------



## Brrrendon

cmhguy said:


> Not on FB - any other way to take advantage of the group rates?



Try this link http://www.wdwfd.org/WDWFriendshipDays2013-roomonly.pdf

I don't know if it is exclusive to the FB group members.


----------



## cmhguy

Brrrendon said:


> Try this link http://www.wdwfd.org/WDWFriendshipDays2013-roomonly.pdf
> 
> I don't know if it is exclusive to the FB group members.



WONDERFUL - it worked!  Thank you!


----------



## disney4rfamily

Brrrendon said:


> You all should join the FB page https://www.facebook.com/groups/wdwfd/ we all mingle



Thanks for the info on the group rate. I think I will probably stick with my current reservation - but I finally did request to join the Facebook group tonight!


----------



## WindyCityKid

Hey! I will be arriving at WDW for my DCP on May 20th, right before Gay Days and really looking foward to having a good time!~ I'll probably be working at some of the parks (or training) but just wanted to say Hi! My role is Lifeguard and hopefully ill be at TL or BB! If theres any "must dos" of gay days please let me know! Also any CRUCIAL things i should know to bring/prepare for it?!?  I'll probably be busy most of the days like i said working there and training but i definitely dont want to miss out on all the FABULOUS FUN hahaah  Another question, is gay days all ages or more of a 'mature' crowd?(i dont disciminate, my ex was 20 yrs older than me, just curious) it doesnt matter really i just want to know what to expect!!!! Would be nice to network with some other gays, and explore the gay orlando scene in my first week down there! (i dont plan on leaving FL after my DCP) 

Also looked up the FB and not much ionteraction or posts...


----------



## chwgmjay

WindyCityKid said:


> Also looked up the FB and not much ionteraction or posts...



Did you actually join the group? It's pretty well locked-down/members only.


----------



## Sphyrna

Thanks Brrrendon for posting the links!

WCK: Maybe you'll be working TL when we do the group afternoon at TL!  Gay Days really is age agnostic.  You'll see all age ranges there.  It all depends on what you like.  At the parks you do tend to see an older crowd, but not super old.  I think the real young ones have been focusing on the parties and they don't end up making it to the parks or at least not until later.

As for what not to miss, that also depends on your interests.  I don't do the parties or events at the hotels, so I can't comment on them.  I just go for the parks.  Regarding the parks, Saturday at MK is the big day.  For me the must do's would be Country Bear Jamboree.  It starts around noon and goes to about 2.  Never seen lines for CBJ so long!  And seeing the room packed with bears singing along and hooting and hollering is a site that shouldn't be missed!  The other must do is the 3:00 parade.  I get a spot near where it starts on Main Street.  Once the end of the parade passes we get behind it and walk along behind the parade as it continues on down Main Street and to the hub.  It's awesome to turn around and look to see the sea of red shirts following behind the parade.  They stop us when it crosses the bridge but after it's all clear open it back up again, but the huge group tends to break up by that point.  But we just grab new people as we go and bring them into the sea of red.

The FB group will pick up as it gets closer.  Not much interaction needed at this point.  Really only people posting about their plans and what they're booking at this point.  There's also a FB page, http://www.facebook.com/WDWFriends, which has all the events on it.


----------



## WindyCityKid

Sphyrna said:


> Thanks Brrrendon for posting the links!
> 
> WCK: Maybe you'll be working TL when we do the group afternoon at TL!  Gay Days really is age agnostic.  You'll see all age ranges there.  It all depends on what you like.  At the parks you do tend to see an older crowd, but not super old.  I think the real young ones have been focusing on the parties and they don't end up making it to the parks or at least not until later.



Thank you, this answered my question!



chwgmjay said:


> Did you actually join the group? It's pretty well locked-down/members only.



i may have just liked the page... i cant get FB on my work computer and when i searched it on my phone i could only find the page to 'like'.


----------



## dano4

This will be the second year my partner and I attend.  Both of us are really excited! We're staying at Bay Lake Tower for the first time.  We'll be there from May 24th thru June 3rd.  Can't wait! Anyone else going to Riptide? We had a blast there last year!


----------



## reynoldslux

Partner and I just pulled the trigger - we are booked - staying at POR - one of our new favorite resorts -- looking forward to meeting new friends from the boards.


----------



## Brrrendon

There are apparently a lot of Gay Dayers staying at the Port Orleans resorts.


----------



## AuroraRora

I'm super interested in coming to this too! I'll have just got home from being there May 1st-8th so I'm having trouble justifying it... but I'm sure I could make arrangements 

I'll be traveling solo too, I hope it is as easy to make friends as people say it is. I have no problem traveling solo but I think given the "community" feel of that weekend, I might feel lonely if I wasn't meeting up with others.


----------



## RedsDrew

Things are abnormally quiet.  We're only 60 days out... come on guys and gals! What are your plans for gay days? Who are you going with? Where ya staying? It seems there are several of us staying at POR or POFQ.  Sounds like maybe we should have a gathering at the hotel bar one night during the stay.  Plans for your tshirts?  We're just about two months out!  


I'm going with my boyfriend and his mother.  His father passed away very recently after a long battle with cancer so they need to recharge their batteries, and I'm helping them do just that.  We're staying at POR and we've booked an illluminations cruise one night.  We're going for 7 days and we're anxiously awaiting a Dole Whip.  Still trying to decide on our red shirts, but I like my idea of a picture of the Wardrobe from BATB that says "Closets are for clothes."     Okay, who wants to go next?


----------



## disney4rfamily

RedsDrew said:


> Things are abnormally quiet.  We're only 60 days out... come on guys and gals! What are your plans for gay days? Who are you going with? Where ya staying? It seems there are several of us staying at POR or POFQ.  Sounds like maybe we should have a gathering at the hotel bar one night during the stay.  Plans for your tshirts?  We're just about two months out!
> 
> 
> I'm going with my boyfriend and his mother.  His father passed away very recently after a long battle with cancer so they need to recharge their batteries, and I'm helping them do just that.  We're staying at POR and we've booked an illluminations cruise one night.  We're going for 7 days and we're anxiously awaiting a Dole Whip.  Still trying to decide on our red shirts, but I like my idea of a picture of the Wardrobe from BATB that says "Closets are for clothes."     Okay, who wants to go next?



I for one am totally psyched. I am counting the days till this trip. This will be my first time there for Gay Days. I can only come for 3 days but figure that is better than none. I am traveling solo and decided to stick with my original plan of staying at POR. I think a gathering at one of the hotel bars one night is a great idea - I'd be in. 

Since it's my first time there for Gay Days I'm just planning to take it all in and hopefully meet lots of people. I have some plain red shirts but would love to get something special. I love the Wardrobe idea and would definitely order one.


----------



## Brrrendon

RedsDrew said:


> Things are abnormally quiet.  We're only 60 days out... come on guys and gals! What are your plans for gay days? Who are you going with? Where ya staying? It seems there are several of us staying at POR or POFQ.  Sounds like maybe we should have a gathering at the hotel bar one night during the stay.  Plans for your tshirts?  We're just about two months out!
> 
> 
> I'm going with my boyfriend and his mother.  His father passed away very recently after a long battle with cancer so they need to recharge their batteries, and I'm helping them do just that.  We're staying at POR and we've booked an illluminations cruise one night.  We're going for 7 days and we're anxiously awaiting a Dole Whip.  Still trying to decide on our red shirts, but I like my idea of a picture of the Wardrobe from BATB that says "Closets are for clothes."     Okay, who wants to go next?






I would be down for a bar night and maybe move things to DTD or ADH afterward. I am going to stay at POFQ but the River Roost at POR is usually a fun place to meet up. What day is everybody arriving? I am there on 5/26.. 60 days.. can't wait!!


----------



## disney4rfamily

Brrrendon said:


> I would be down for a bar night and maybe move things to DTD or ADH afterward. I am going to stay at POFQ but the River Roost at POR is usually a fun place to meet up. What day is everybody arriving? I am there on 5/26.. 60 days.. can't wait!!



I arrive early morning on the 30th!  Would love to do something Thursday or Friday night if it works for others. 

So you did decide to switch from BWI to POFQ?  Should be fun!


----------



## RedsDrew

disney4rfamily said:


> I for one am totally psyched. I am counting the days till this trip. This will be my first time there for Gay Days. I can only come for 3 days but figure that is better than none. I am traveling solo and decided to stick with my original plan of staying at POR. I think a gathering at one of the hotel bars one night is a great idea - I'd be in.
> 
> Since it's my first time there for Gay Days I'm just planning to take it all in and hopefully meet lots of people. I have some plain red shirts but would love to get something special. I love the Wardrobe idea and would definitely order one.



Here is a link to some shirts I've created at spreadshirt.  I'm ordering a few of them for my trip.  A couple are pricier because of the amount of text/graphics since the site charges a surcharge for every separate text grouping or photo added but most are around 20 bucks.  I also made 2013 gay days drink around the world shirts with the countries and check boxes listed down the back if anyone is interested:   http://drewzdesignz.spreadshirt.com/


----------



## Brrrendon

disney4rfamily said:


> I arrive early morning on the 30th!  Would love to do something Thursday or Friday night if it works for others.
> 
> So you did decide to switch from BWI to POFQ?  Should be fun!



Yup. I have other friends staying at POR and that really persuaded me to switch.. POR wasn't available when I made the reservation change.. I'm hoping something opens up at POR..


----------



## RedsDrew

I just booked my partner's MOM last Friday at POR in her own room next to us.  If you use the new discount code at 30% off, it comes to the same rate as the old discount code at 30% off (assuming that's what you used)...  If not, good luck on getting POR  

We arrive on the 29th of May and stay 6 nights.


----------



## Brrrendon

I tried POR for my days (5/26 - 6/4) and it's not available with any discount. I would have to add a day on which I am willing to do, but then the CMs are telling me POR is still not available. I'll keep trying. Sometimes the CMs do not know what they are doing.


----------



## Brrrendon

I made it over to Riverside.. so definitely drinks at the River Roost one night.


----------



## wdwislife

I start working as a Cast Member at WDW the week of Gay Days! Excited to be there for the first time, whether I'll be working or visiting as a guest on a day off!


----------



## lego606

wdwislife said:


> I start working as a Cast Member at WDW the week of Gay Days! Excited to be there for the first time, whether I'll be working or visiting as a guest on a day off! :good vibes



oooh have fun on your CP!

or should I say, have a gay time


----------



## disney4rfamily

Brrrendon said:


> I made it over to Riverside.. so definitely drinks at the River Roost one night.



That's great!  Glad it worked out. So what night should we plan this for?


----------



## RedsDrew

Since I'm assuming some people will go to Tyhpoon Lagoon Friday night, what about Thursday night, May 30th?  At 10 or 11ish?


----------



## disney4rfamily

RedsDrew said:


> Since I'm assuming some people will go to Tyhpoon Lagoon Friday night, what about Thursday night, May 30th?  At 10 or 11ish?



Sounds like a plan to me. I'll be there - who else is in?


----------



## cmhguy

Happy to see all the POR stays!!!   Thurs evening works great!  Counting down the days!!!!  

Anyone ever done CP for breakfast at MK on Saturday - or are going this year?   We have never been to CP and are going this year with an early 8:05 rez.  People we've met during GayDays have recommended it......     

Anyone going to the Tidal Wave Party Fri night?  .....we usually rent a car to go, but waiting for the rates to drop......   

Other than that - looking forward to a good time, hanging out and meeting new people and hopefully seeing people we've met in previous years....


----------



## RedsDrew

Let's plan on meeting at 10:30 PM (right in the middle) at River Roost Lounge in POR on Thursday, May 30th.  

CMHGUY, I'm going with my partner and his Mom.  I booked us a rez at 8:20 AM that Saturday at CP in the MK, so we will be there shortly behind you.  It's amazing to be in the park prior to rope drop and have barely anyone on Main Street (if you haven't already experienced that yet).  It's a cool photo op.  As far as TIDAL WAVE, we're not going this year, but I went last year.  It's always a little crazy.  In the past, I've ridden the bus to DTD and walked (more like ran) across the parkway to TL and then did the trip back to get a bus from DTD to my resort.  

On Saturday night, I think we're going to hop over to the BW Resort and hit up Jellyroll's and Atlantic City Dance Hall.  I had a blast last year at those places, as most of the people there were "family."


----------



## cmhguy

We will probably arrive at RiverRoost earlier than 10:30 - we've never experienced YeeHa Bob - any experience seeing him?  

We've never been to Jellyrolls - that sounds fun!!!  I always forget about that place.......usually, we've been there for a week at that point and we're ready to crash after MK closes....

I'm excited for CP too!  I can't wait to see Main St empty and get some pics!  

Tidal Wave Party is at WetnWild at US - if we go, we'll need to rent a car - last year it was so cold, so we are thinking we'll wait to see what the weather is like and go last minute if we decide.  If not, we may hit up JellyRolls Fri night too - or hang at POR and RiverRoost....maybe a quiet pool....     

DP is all about StarWars - and we are there at rope drop on Fridays which was like 7 or 7:30 last year...   Plan to do the same this year....


----------



## RedsDrew

My apologies. I confused Tidal Wave with RipTide at TL.  Never done Tidal Wave.  Wonder if they're similar?  

If you decide not to Tidal Wave, let me know.  I can hit up Jellyroll's Friday night instead.  I usually make rope drop for HS and MK.  This year I have breakfast reservations in most of the parks prior to rope drop.  I love a big breakfast.  Lots of meat... bacon I mean 


What is everyone's favorite thing about Gay Days at Disney World?


----------



## Brrrendon

10:30 at River Roost Thursday and Jelly Rolls or Atlantic Dance Hall afterward would be fun.


----------



## JamesSellDE

I would like to officially introduce myself. This will be my third trip to Gay Days, signed up to be a volunteer and hope to enjoy it!

I will be traveling alone and hope to make many new friends. If you would like to know somewhat about me, I'm 32wm, 5'11", 250, and very adventurous.


----------



## Spacedog1975

Could someone offer me quick advice about avoiding Gay Day crowds?

A friend of mine is going with her neice and her neice's children between June 1-June 7.  They are very accepting and pro-gay, but I'm trying to help them negotiate fast-passes, and best parks to target on a given day.

I've never gone down for Gay Days, so I don't know if the events are centered on any given park on any given day.  

Again, they'll be thrilled to party with everybody, but they won't be super-thrilled to stand in longer lines unnecessarily.


----------



## chwgmjay

Spacedog1975 said:


> Could someone offer me quick advice about avoiding Gay Day crowds?
> 
> A friend of mine is going with her neice and her neice's children between June 1-June 7.  They are very accepting and pro-gay, but I'm trying to help them negotiate fast-passes, and best parks to target on a given day.
> 
> I've never gone down for Gay Days, so I don't know if the events are centered on any given park on any given day.
> 
> Again, they'll be thrilled to party with everybody, but they won't be super-thrilled to stand in longer lines unnecessarily.



The only thing to really do to avoid lines is to hit a park other than the Magic Kingdom on Sat... Otherwise it won't be too bad the rest of the weekend.


----------



## chwgmjay

Also, for anyone interested we have a group res setup at crystal palace Sat morning with plenty of open seats. Let me know if you would like to join us.

It was originally planned as prepaid but we have changed it to post-paid so people can use ddp credits if they want.


----------



## Spacedog1975

chwgmjay said:


> Also, for anyone interested we have a group res setup at crystal palace Sat morning with plenty of open seats. Let me know if you would like to join us.
> 
> It was originally planned as prepaid but we have changed it to post-paid so people can use ddp credits if they want.



That's an incredible idea .  I've done Crystal Palace breakfast both in 2011 and 2012.  I'm sure it's a blast with a restaurant full of family.

Thank you for the advice on MK Saturday.  That'll be a travel day for them, so they should be good to go.  My friend intends to be in her FabHag best through the week regardless.  I'm surprised there is only one heavy/target day.


----------



## RedsDrew

chwgmjay said:


> Also, for anyone interested we have a group res setup at crystal palace Sat morning with plenty of open seats. Let me know if you would like to join us.
> 
> It was originally planned as prepaid but we have changed it to post-paid so people can use ddp credits if they want.



Where have you been? I miss seeing your purty face


----------



## future84

So I'm uber excited for the drinking around the world...

What other events do DISsers have planned?


----------



## dano4

future84 said:


> So I'm uber excited for the drinking around the world...
> 
> What other events do DISsers have planned?



Drinks on top of Bay Lake Tower for fellow DVC members?


----------



## mrunn0080

Spacedog1975 said:


> Could someone offer me quick advice about avoiding Gay Day crowds?
> 
> A friend of mine is going with her neice and her neice's children between June 1-June 7.  They are very accepting and pro-gay, but I'm trying to help them negotiate fast-passes, and best parks to target on a given day.
> 
> I've never gone down for Gay Days, so I don't know if the events are centered on any given park on any given day.
> 
> Again, they'll be thrilled to party with everybody, but they won't be super-thrilled to stand in longer lines unnecessarily.



Last time I went in 2010, the majority of the Gay Days crowd leaves the parks afternoon to attend the pool parties.  So if you plan on getting to the park late in the day on the scheduled day, you won't find many red shirts in the parks.


----------



## MADnNOLA

Add me in as going! 

I am putting my AP to good use this year!


----------



## BuddyThomas

Is anyone staying at the Yacht Club? Anyone want to do a Yacht/Beach/Boardwalk meet? 

Haven't been to Gay Days in years, and can't wait. But seems like they are more disorganized than in the early days.

And of course there used to be Pleasure Island, which was endless fun, and now.....nothing.....

Anyone know anything about this Epcot Party on Sunday?

Thanks everyone.

BT


----------



## dano4

BuddyThomas said:


> Is anyone staying at the Yacht Club? Anyone want to do a Yacht/Beach/Boardwalk meet?
> 
> Haven't been to Gay Days in years, and can't wait. But seems like they are more disorganized than in the early days.
> 
> And of course there used to be Pleasure Island, which was endless fun, and now.....nothing.....
> 
> Anyone know anything about this Epcot Party on Sunday?
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> BT


I've only been to Orlando gay days one time.  I have been regularly attending Anaheim gay days for a few years now.  From what I've seen, Orlando's isn't as intimate as Anaheim's.  It'd be nice if they offered shirts like Anaheim does.  

I think you should take in Riptide as that was a lot of fun last year.  Also, the Epcot resort's are all stunning!


----------



## WDWMom9898

So excited about our 2nd Gay Days trip! I have a really ridiculous question that I hope isn't disrespectful. If I wear one of the rainbow Mickey Mouse pins as a show of support for my 17yr old son, is that disrespectful since I'm not gay? Is there a better way for me to show my support and love for him during our trip? I have been an adamant gay rights supporter my whole life and I am blessed with my  son-this amazing, wonderful young man who I just couldn't love more or be more proud of...  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## dano4

WDWMom9898 said:


> So excited about our 2nd Gay Days trip! I have a really ridiculous question that I hope isn't disrespectful. If I wear one of the rainbow Mickey Mouse pins as a show of support for my 17yr old son, is that disrespectful since I'm not gay? Is there a better way for me to show my support and love for him during our trip? I have been an adamant gay rights supporter my whole life and I am blessed with my  son-this amazing, wonderful young man who I just couldn't love more or be more proud of...  Thanks for your help!!



Wear the pin! I respect you for this : )


----------



## cmhguy

WDWMom9898 said:


> So excited about our 2nd Gay Days trip! I have a really ridiculous question that I hope isn't disrespectful. If I wear one of the rainbow Mickey Mouse pins as a show of support for my 17yr old son, is that disrespectful since I'm not gay? Is there a better way for me to show my support and love for him during our trip? I have been an adamant gay rights supporter my whole life and I am blessed with my  son-this amazing, wonderful young man who I just couldn't love more or be more proud of...  Thanks for your help!!



WEAR IT!!!!!!!!!  ...yes I'm yelling it, but in a happy way....  Your son is very blessed to have you being there and wearing it!


----------



## disneykin

To WDWMom9898, Wear it proudly! You'll be surrounded by friends!


----------



## WDWMom9898

Thank you so much for everyone's kind words! Can't wait!


----------



## Disney4aLifetime

Gosh, what a horrible time to host an event outdoors. Here in Phoenix our gay pride parade and celebration was moved to the month of April because it is unbearable to be outside for more than 30 minutes with the head. Florida should follow suit.


----------



## mrunn0080

After being in the coldest snowiest winter AND spring this year.  Extreme heat, humidity and sun is what I'm planning on.


----------



## twistedmickey

Was wondering if anyone is doing the t-dance at Epcot on Sunday?  A few years ago ended the night at the Pub filled with bears and that was a highlight.  It gets very raunchy in there for disney standards.  

btw I am Jose.


----------



## BuddyThomas

There is a bit about the tea dance at Epcot under a thread titled "DATW" - Drink Around The World.  We were thinking of going, but I have a feeling it might be full of circuit queens.


----------



## Wolf359

BuddyThomas said:


> There is a bit about the tea dance at Epcot under a thread titled "DATW" - Drink Around The World.  We were thinking of going, but I have a feeling it might be full of circuit queens.



LOVE how even within the community we have to marginalize and insult others...


----------



## LetsGoToo

BuddyThomas said:


> Is anyone staying at the Yacht Club? Anyone want to do a Yacht/Beach/Boardwalk meet?
> 
> Haven't been to Gay Days in years, and can't wait. But seems like they are more disorganized than in the early days.
> 
> And of course there used to be Pleasure Island, which was endless fun, and now.....nothing.....
> 
> Anyone know anything about this Epcot Party on Sunday?
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> BT



I've decided to go this year. I'll be a solo traveler staying at the Swan May 30 - June 2. So I'm interested in a Boardwalk/Swan/Dolphin meet up!


----------



## Aaronbox

woody516 said:


> This year will be my 2nd time attending - I loved the gay friendly experience in the Disney parks.  *I won't be staying in the host hotel, however. * I'm coupled and in my 40s....We'll be staying at *Disney's All-Star Music Resort *this time - a mainstream value hotel.  We're going for the gay-friendly theme park experience anyway, and not to party like a rockstar, lol.



I'll be at Disney's All-Star Music Resort too! I've asked for a quiet (restful) room as I'll be at the parks before rope-drop 'till the last firework pops. I think this might be my 4th Gay Days. But this time I'm attending Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon as well as the daytime parks. I can't wait. See ya real soon!


----------



## MADnNOLA

Aaronbox said:


> I'll be at Disney's All-Star Music Resort too! I've asked for a quiet (restful) room as I'll be at the parks before rope-drop 'till the last firework pops. I think this might be my 4th Gay Days. But this time I'm attending Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon as well as the daytime parks. I can't wait. See ya real soon!



I am also staying at ASMusic!  Thsi will be my 2nd time at this resort, and I am looking forward to it! 

I am not doing the usual tour as planned by the Gay Days group.  I am going with friends (mixed group) and we are headed to the parks on various days.


----------



## Aaronbox

Aaronbox said:


> Two years ago, we joined a meet-up at the Country Bear Jamboree. It was a fun campy pre-show waiting to get into the theater. I want to do it again, but I didn't see it listed. What time is the meet-up this year?



Anybody hear what time the meet up is at Country Bears?


----------



## cmhguy

Aaronbox said:


> Anybody hear what time the meet up is at Country Bears?



Unofficially-officially at 1pm... but the past few years, a lot of bears have started to gather sooner. HIGHLIGHT of our day!!!!!!!


----------



## BuddyThomas

cmhguy said:


> Unofficially-officially at 1pm... but the past few years, a lot of bears have started to gather sooner. HIGHLIGHT of our day!!!!!!!



We found a video of it from a previous year on YouTube. Looks fun!


----------



## RedsDrew

Is anyone doing the Wishes Dessert Party on Saturday, June 1st?  I booked 3 my group of 3 and I'm just wondering if anyone else is attending.  According to the dining reservation line, June 1st is completely booked already so I figured someone from the DIS has to be going!


----------



## JimCricketFritz

Hi everybody!

I will be traveling to Gay Days this year, with my best friend/roommate/we're-not-boyfriends-but-people-think-we-are.  We are from Minnesota, and this will be our first time.  I just discovered this forum, and joined the facebook group also.

We are staying at Port Orleans-Riverside, it sounds like you guys are planning a little party there on Thursday night?  I wish I had known earlier, we have tickets to go to the pool party at the Doubletree that night.  Although we still might show up at the River Roost, but later.

We are arriving Wednesday afternoon, I am planning to spend that evening in Downtown Disney.

I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## JimCricketFritz

chwgmjay said:


> Also, for anyone interested we have a group res setup at crystal palace Sat morning with plenty of open seats. Let me know if you would like to join us.
> 
> It was originally planned as prepaid but we have changed it to post-paid so people can use ddp credits if they want.



Are there still seats available for this??  We might be interested.


Also, considering switching my pool party plans to Wed. night instead of Thursday (if they will let me), so that we could join the gang at POR on Thursday.  What do you guys think- is there for sure a gathering on Thurs. that I want to change my plans for?  Anyone going to the pool parties?  What night(s)?  Are the pool parties even worth going to, or have I wasted my money?


----------



## JimCricketFritz

Hmm, well for several reasons changing the pool party plans won't work.  But like I said, we might still be latecomers to River Roost on Thursday.

Anyone interested in Downtown Disney Wed. night, let me know.


----------



## JamesSellDE

Can't wait! I'm really excited


----------



## Wolf359

Anyone else see this?

http://onemillionmoms.com/issues/june-1-gay-pride-day-at-disney/


OH NO, same sex couples holding hands!!  The nerve!


----------



## 714guy4u

disney4rfamily said:


> I am also wondering what it will be like to be there solo.  Reading over this thread, I am seriously considering booking.  I have finally come out and am going through a separation (a topic for another thread) -- but I think a quick trip to Disney for something like this might be just what I need!
> 
> POR is a great resort.  I have stayed in the Royal Rooms before and would love to do so again.  Do people tend to meet up at the resort too?



Hey I may be going to gay days this year alone my friend just backed out. I'm super cool down to earth. I've been to WDW 8 times. I'm a Disneyland cast member. I've also been to Disneyland paris. If you would like to make a new Disney buddy lets make magic.


----------



## 714guy4u

LetsGoToo said:


> I've decided to go this year. I'll be a solo traveler staying at the Swan May 30 - June 2. So I'm interested in a Boardwalk/Swan/Dolphin meet up!



Hey I'm not sure where Im staying but I'd love to hang out.


----------



## 714guy4u

Hey guys and girls 
I'm going solo once again my friend just cancelled on me I've been to WDW 3times solo it was great I got to do everything when I wanted but I did get a little lonely  I had no one to eat with or take pictures with 

If anyone wants to invite me to there solo trip are group I'd love that 
I already have my plane ticket so I have to go or ill loose half of what I paid for it 
I love Disney I've been to 3 parks and plan to visit Japan and Hong Kong in September 
I'm super fun and down to earth I can also be a good tour guide and tell you which Restaurants are my fav 
Trust me you will have a magical experience with me


----------



## LetsGoToo

714guy4u said:


> Hey I'm not sure where Im staying but I'd love to hang out.



That sounds good. I'll send you a PM. It would be great if we could get a group of solo travelers together. Any others interested in meeting up??


----------



## Brrrendon

I think there should be multiple bar/drink nights. I am not one for the pool parties at the host hotel.. maybe one night, but I prefer Disney property festivities. If someone plans Downtown Disney or Atlantic Dance Hall/Jelly Rolls nights I will join for sure. 

So where is everyone staying? Who's going early this year? I'll be there 5/26.


----------



## CharmingNess

cant wait to finally go! its my first time..any girls want to meet!?


----------



## mrunn0080

Great idea, I usually like to chill with an ice cold beverage after a long day at the parks.  A group event every night would be perfect.  I have not been to Jellyrolls and many other bars of the WDW.


----------



## dano4

If anyone is interested, three of us are going to Fort Wilderness for pizza, wings and beer on Thursday May 30th.  Let me know.


----------



## Brrrendon

Who is coming in early? And is anyone else staying at Riverside or French Quarter? Is anyone planning on going to that giant Epcot party saturday night?


----------



## RedsDrew

My bf and his Mom and I are staying at POR.  On our itinerary, I put us at at River Roost Lounge at 9:45ish/10 on Thursday, May 30th.   

Then, I have us heading to the Boardwalk for JellyRoll's on Friday, May 31st around 10.  Once we've had our fill there, we'll head over to the Dance Hall.

Saturday night we may do a Drink around the Monorail...

So if anyone wants to come with, the more the merrier!


----------



## 714guy4u

My friends leaves June 3rd I leave the 4th. I love to find another solo or group to explore the parks with.  I love to visit all the hotels and take photos. I also have extra tickets for the parks. Or maybe we can meet for dinner or something.


----------



## Bmbdcj

We are staying at Ft Wilderness...what time will you be at Trails End?


----------



## scootersjunk

A group of us (4) will be arriving May 31 and staying through the weekend at the Buena Vista Palace and Spa.  Will be visiting MK on Sat, June 1 and Epcot June 2.  Anyone staying at our hotel?  Would be cool to meet new friends and just hang out together.


----------



## dano4

Bmbdcj said:


> We are staying at Ft Wilderness...what time will you be at Trails End?



We'll probably be there around five.


----------



## BuddyThomas

What are Jellyrolls and the Dance Hall like during Gay Days? Seems like the only on-site places to go for late night fun now that they decimated Pleasure Island. Are there a lot of Gay Days visitors at these places? Thanks!


----------



## Brrrendon

Atlantic Dance Hall and Jellyrolls had a mixed crowd last year but it was fun. I will definitely be going again this year. 

I decided to stay at the Boardwalk Inn, arriving on 5/26 leaving on 6/4. Is anyone else staying in the Epcot hotels?


----------



## sab53085

Staying at Yacht Club!


----------



## 714guy4u

Can we hang out on the 3rd? Will you be alone the year? 





Brrrendon said:


> Atlantic Dance Hall and Jellyrolls had a mixed crowd last year but it was fun. I will definitely be going again this year.
> 
> I decided to stay at the Boardwalk Inn, arriving on 5/26 leaving on 6/4. Is anyone else staying in the Epcot hotels?


----------



## BuddyThomas

Staying at Yacht Club also. Arrive next Thursday. Can't wait!


----------



## scootersjunk

714guy4u said:


> My friends leaves June 3rd I leave the 4th. I love to find another solo or group to explore the parks with.  I love to visit all the hotels and take photos. I also have extra tickets for the parks. Or maybe we can meet for dinner or something.



We arrive May 31 and will stay through June 4, which hotel are you in?


----------



## 714guy4u

scootersjunk said:


> We arrive May 31 and will stay through June 4, which hotel are you in?




On may28-31 Grand Floridian

May 31-june 3 Bonnet Creek Resort

June 3rd we check out of Bonnet Creek I'm not sure where I'm gonna book the last night maybe all stars 

Where are you staying?


----------



## mrunn0080

I'm planning on meeting up with the friendship days group.  I'm wondering if the gaydays schedule listed here is basically the same as the one for the friendship days group.


----------



## BuddyThomas

Thought there would be more activity on here as we are just a week away now. Are there other sites that are a little more active? The gay day dot com website was the best years ago and even had a fun chat room but it no longer exists. 

Anyway, see you all down there!


----------



## LostBoy75

Finally booked my flight and hotel today for my first Gay Days on the East Coast.  Taking the red eye for a 5/31 arrival and departing the evening of 6/2.  I'm staying at the Beach Club, and can hardly wait to see everyone in red.


----------



## woody516

Aaronbox said:


> I'll be at Disney's All-Star Music Resort too! I've asked for a quiet (restful) room as I'll be at the parks before rope-drop 'till the last firework pops. I think this might be my 4th Gay Days. But this time I'm attending Riptide at Typhoon Lagoon as well as the daytime parks. I can't wait. See ya real soon!



Nice to see others are staying at the All-Star Music Resort, as well!  My partner and I get in on Thursday night....Then we'll probably just be eating breakfast at the hotel on Friday and Saturday mornings before heading out to the parks.  Sunday will be breakfast and then back home.


----------



## mrunn0080

Does anyone else get the feeling that others around you, who know your going to WDW, make your life as stressful as possible right before you leave?


----------



## SaraClarke

Hi all --  I am a tourism reporter with the Orlando Sentinel, and every year I write a story about GayDays.  This year I'm looking at the topic of Disney merchandise for GayDays, including the pride Mickey pins and other items.  
Would anyone mind chatting with me about merchandise they've seen at Disney for GayDays in the past and/or your favorite GayDays souvenir? 
Can be on or off the record.  
Thanks!
Sara Clarke
407-420-5664


----------



## BuddyThomas

Did you guys and gals have a good time this year? My trip got cancelled at the VERY last minute due to a death in the family. I hope everyone had a great time, and I look forward to heating about all your experiences.


----------



## mrunn0080

Hey Buddy, sorry about the death in the family.  I had a really great time in the parks.  I followed the friendship days group and another group.  I met a lot of nice people there and followed them around the parks.  I took a bunch of pictures, on flickr now.

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjFMLnbc


----------



## SullySpears

mrunn0080 said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling that others around you, who know your going to WDW, make your life as stressful as possible right before you leave?



YES! And even the people who don't know!


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

I'm curious.  Did anyone who went this year get accosted by any negativity?

I had one negative experience while there.  On Saturday, my brother and I were standing in Tomorrowland waiting for friends to join us and this guy walks up to us and starts in about Sodom and Gomorrah.  I immediately told him to get away from us and that I wasn't interested in hearing his garbage. ( I wanted to hit him but didn't want to get ejected from the park)

He walked away and I thought it was an isolated event until I watched him walk up to another group of "red shirts" and do it again.  At this point I grabbed the nearest Cast Member and told her that the guy was harassing guests. I was later told by a Security Cast Member that I stopped to make sure they'd been notified about the guy that Security was looking for him and would eject him from the park.

I will say though there was a positive outcome of this incident.  My brother later apologized for not speaking up sooner when the guy started preaching at us because it took him a few moments to figure out what was happening.  See my brother is straight but in solidarity he also wore red that day and for a moment in time got to walk the proverbial mile in my shoes.  He gained a better understanding of what our community deals with on a daily basis whether it be overt or covert...homophobia.


----------



## Chuck S

I didn't have any negative experiences at all, everyone I encountered was very friendly and happy.  I had a lovely chat with an older lady before park opening.  Her husband had to work that day, and she needed a "disney fix."  We talked about DVC, and that we had the same home resort of OKW.  I also had a nice encounter with a traditional family with young children from San Antonio, and I met a fellow DVC board moderator and his wife for lunch at the Plaza restaurant.

Of course, there was the traditional airplane banner thing that Disney can't control....but it is almost a tradition in itself LOL.


----------



## PJ and Cory

My fiance and I will be at Gay Days 6/3-6/8. We're staying at the Pop Centry And arrive at 9 am on the 3rd.   We are super excited!! I have attended Disney during Gay Days several times in the past but this will be Cory's 1st time ever for Gay Days! I am soooo excited to enjoy the experience with him!! We are hoping to meet lots of people while we are there and make some new friends. Gay Days at Disney has always been an AWSOME experience for me in the past, and I am sure it will be a memorable one this year!!!


----------



## pindecisive

We'll be attending this year as well! And staying onsite for the first time ever too!!!


----------



## BostonLawyer978

I have never been, but am probably going in 2018 with some friends.  The only websites I've seen (so far gaydays.com and onemagicalweekend.com) make this seem like just another gay pride week.  They don't even REFERENCE Disney, just a bunch of pool parties, clubs and a drag pageant.  While I like those things, my lesbian friends who were going to come with aren't going to be too keen, and honestly i'm disappointed.  Am I missing something, can someone enlighten me?


----------

